# Video v Audio



## Eoghan (May 4, 2019)

Your church has volunteers who feel they are missing out by volunteering for creche duty where they look after under 2's. The solution is to provide audio or video feed. After discussing the options you ponder the question which would receive a better reception from the volunteers. You ask them would it be easier to watch or listen?

This is not a trick question TV commands a different attentiveness than audio only. So please do not point out that the TV is exactly the same as a radio when your back is to it - there is a distinction which needs exploring 

(An older poll about right and left handed sleeping did intend to subsequently point out that from the top or bottom of the bed right was left and left right - not doing that here. For those with long memories)


----------



## Edward (May 4, 2019)

I'll pick "C" - Two year olds will learn more from age-appropriate lessons than they will from sermons targeting adults.


----------



## Jack K (May 4, 2019)

I would probably go with a video feed if the technology is not too difficult to manage. It might give the volunteers a somewhat better sense of the service, and the preacher's task of communicating is also a bit better if he can be seen.

But the difference is not so big that audio alone is insufficient. And the most important consideration is that the audio quality be good. My experience in such situations is that little ones often demand a fair amount of attention, so that a volunteer's eyes might not be on the screen much of the time anyway. Kids also make noise, meaning audio quality matters.


----------



## iainduguid (May 5, 2019)

We encourage our nursery workers that their task is to take care of the children, not to socialize with one another or to try to listen to the sermon. If they are trying to pay attention to the sermon, they aren't focused on caring for the children. But that assumes that the nursery generally has several children who require (or at least deserve) attention.
On the other hand, some churches have a "cry room", an area for mothers (or fathers) with young children who are likely to be fussy and distracting if they are in the main service. This could be an area at the back with a window from which they can watch as much of the service as they can, with audio supplied; if that isn't possible, video would seem the second best option.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinghezy (May 5, 2019)

We have the audio available after the fact.


----------



## Eoghan (May 5, 2019)

Women are capable mothers and I think they would be well able to look after kids in church while participating in the service. I think it is the rest of us that are distracted and the creche is more for our sake. That said I have volunteered, as a man, but in todays culture...

My gut feeling is that you can look after kids while listening to the radio, so audio is better. I also think that volunteers feel less isolated when they are included in the service, however distantly. My main question however is video v audio.


----------



## Eoghan (May 8, 2019)

Audio wins by a nose?


----------

